# Lady Brewers



## RobW (2/3/11)

Nice little story from the Age:

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/res...0228-1bbik.html


----------



## Pennywise (2/3/11)

Nothin' more sexy than a woman with a mash paddle in their hand :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mwd (2/3/11)

There were a few lady brewers on this forum too. Don't see them posting much these days. I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.


----------



## Pennywise (2/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.



I hope that is not the case, not something I want to be part of to be honest.


----------



## ekul (2/3/11)

I'm not surprised by this article at all. My little sis and her (sexy 18yo) friends know far more about beer than what i did at that age. They all drink jsga, fat yak, Alpha pale ale (!!!!!), german lagers. Not a tooheys or xxxx to be seen. This is 18yo, female uni students on austudy!! I spose those lolly water drinks have got quite expensive in the last few years, so its probably cheaper to drink nice beer than the lolly drinks. They drink craft beer and goon, i thought that was funny.

She's also expressed in interest in getting into all grain. Bought her all the gear for xmas, but sadly it all got stolen. She lives with me now so now she just drinks my homebrew.  She always gives me a hand making it though, so its all good.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/11)

we still drink the beer,whoever makes it..and the ladies are passionate in what they brew also


----------



## Snow (2/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> There were a few lady brewers on this forum too. Don't see them posting much these days. I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.



Why would you "guess" that? I have seen absolutely no sexist dorogatory comments towards female brewers on this forum. On the contrary, I've only seen acceptance and encouragement. I suspect the reason they don't post anymore is because they are sick of all the wankers on here these days.

- Snow


----------



## RobW (2/3/11)

Snow said:


> Why would you "guess" that? I have seen absolutely no sexist dorogatory comments towards female brewers on this forum. On the contrary, I've only seen acceptance and encouragement. I suspect the reason they don't post anymore is because they are sick of all the wankers on here these days.
> 
> - Snow




and at lest one of the ladies in that article posts here regularly


----------



## Sinfathisar (2/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> There were a few lady brewers on this forum too. Don't see them posting much these days. I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.






Snow said:


> Why would you "guess" that? I have seen absolutely no sexist dorogatory comments towards female brewers on this forum. On the contrary, I've only seen acceptance and encouragement. I suspect the reason they don't post anymore is because they are sick of all the wankers on here these days.
> 
> - Snow




:super: lady brewer here - many forum posters (and I mean on any type of forum but particularly male dominated ones) use non-gender specific names. 

sadly wankers are everywhere :icon_vomit: 

Having been to a beer club I do prefer the forum for company tho.


----------



## drew9242 (2/3/11)

ekul said:


> but sadly it all got stolen.



WTF who would steal your all grain gear. That is shocking! Wonder if they know what to use it for? Or they just flog it off being stainless steel bling?


----------



## Yob (2/3/11)

There is a lady in the pub Messrs Maguires who is their Brewer. lovely lady (American from memory) 

I spent a goodly amount of time with her asking all sorts of stupid questions.. damn it was a nice brewery, sits in the front window (and down in the dungeon) 

if you are heading through Dublin look her up.

sorry the photo's a bit blurry, but from memory so was I


----------



## Ross (2/3/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> Having been to a beer club I do prefer the forum for company tho.




Were we that bad


----------



## ekul (2/3/11)

Drew9242 said:


> WTF who would steal your all grain gear. That is shocking! Wonder if they know what to use it for? Or they just flog it off being stainless steel bling?




how did you know it was stainless? h34r: B) 

Nah, her car got nicked, it was in it.


----------



## sav (2/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> There were a few lady brewers on this forum too. Don't see them posting much these days. I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.




Maybe they read crap all the time


----------



## Rurik (2/3/11)

The feminine noun for a beer maker is a Brewster, quaint and un pc but I like the word and think it should be used more


----------



## Nick JD (2/3/11)

Da wimins cook da eggs not the beerz. Fark, wat me werld cummin to?

_Oh, Daaaaarling. Must you insist on so much Saaaaaaaz in this lager? It's positively earthen and teaming with smite. _


----------



## [email protected] (2/3/11)

The author of the article should have included Jess from Hunter Beer Company in the Hunter Valley. One of the great lady brewers emerging in the industry. And she does have the added bragging rights of brewing an AIBA Gold Medal winning beer.

Booz


----------



## InCider (2/3/11)

ekul said:


> I'm not surprised by this article at all. My little sis and her (sexy 18yo) friends know far more about beer than what i did at that age. They all drink jsga, fat yak, Alpha pale ale (!!!!!), german lagers. Not a tooheys or xxxx to be seen. This is 18yo, female uni students on austudy!! I spose those lolly water drinks have got quite expensive in the last few years, so its probably cheaper to drink nice beer than the lolly drinks. They drink craft beer and goon, i thought that was funny.
> 
> She's also expressed in interest in getting into all grain. Bought her all the gear for xmas, but sadly it all got stolen. She lives with me now so now she just drinks my homebrew.  She always gives me a hand making it though, so its all good.



Ekul, update your location so we can help your sister's friends appreciate beer.



Ross said:


> Were we that bad



Glad there was no SE QLD Case Swap attendance... h34r:


----------



## brett mccluskey (2/3/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> There were a few lady brewers on this forum too. Don't see them posting much these days. I guess most members do not treat them as serious brewers in a mostly male oriented hobby.






DU99 said:


> we still drink the beer,whoever makes it..and the ladies are passionate in what they brew also






Nick JD said:


> Da wimins cook da eggs not the beerz. Fark, wat me werld cummin to?
> 
> _Oh, Daaaaarling. Must you insist on so much Saaaaaaaz in this lager? It's positively earthen and teaming with smite. _


A simple study of historical brewing will show anyone that women brewsters were quite the norm ,if not the main brewers, of ales/beers,certainly in Egypt and England.Making bread and making beer are /were combined activities in these cultures .It's only been in relatively modern times that it became a male dominated business activity.More power to the Ladies as far as i'm concerned, great to see more of them getting involved in the hobby/craft again .Geez Nick,i hope that comment was in jest,or i pity any woman you form a relationship with,when you grow up.


----------



## Sinfathisar (2/3/11)

Ross said:


> Were we that bad



nah not bad as such - I guess I was just a little disappointed that no-one introduced themselves to me after I had stood up and explained my alter identity that had been chatting to members in the forums, I do know it was a big catchup time for you all tho so it's all good and I haven't ruled out coming back :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sinfathisar (2/3/11)

plus forums give quick responses to questions that occur at odd hours  so please don't think I am complaining


----------



## bconnery (2/3/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> :super: lady brewer here - many forum posters (and I mean on any type of forum but particularly male dominated ones) use non-gender specific names.
> 
> sadly wankers are everywhere :icon_vomit:
> 
> Having been to a beer club I do prefer the forum for company tho.





Ross said:


> Were we that bad sad.gif



Maybe we shouldn't have let her sit at the hanging judge table...

:icon_offtopic: 
Calculators just die...


----------



## Sinfathisar (2/3/11)

bconnery said:


> Maybe we shouldn't have let her sit at the hanging judge table...
> 
> :icon_offtopic:
> Calculators just die...




I did a little social analysis and worked out that my table wasn't going to be voted most popular and that it probably wasn't my fault ROFL

:icon_offtopic: are you saying that you don't get hairdryers with tiny little wings, sitting on clouds, playing harps?


----------



## schooey (2/3/11)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='746900' date='Mar 2 2011, 09:18 PM']The author of the article should have included Jess from Hunter Beer Company in the Hunter Valley. One of the great lady brewers emerging in the industry. And she does have the added bragging rights of brewing an AIBA Gold Medal winning beer.

Booz[/quote]

Not to mention her cracking Christmas Cheer...and the fact that she is an all round top chick. If there were in fact actually any brewers here that did in fact dismiss a brewer for being female, I'd like to see them hold a candle anywhere near Jess's beers....

Pretty good mentor she has too....


----------



## Margrethe (3/3/11)

I've brewed a few kit beers, but nothing swanky- they did turn out bloody good though- I don't usually drink beer- but I was happy to drink my own! 

I'd like to learn a lot more, but just don't have the funds, nor the space for a big sexy set up like a lot of the boys- so I'm limited to kit brews and hand me down gear mostly. 

I do have a pile of stuff in Perth, but till I can raise the $1400 to get it shipped- its doin' me no good. 

Its nice to see other women who like to brew


----------



## Silo Ted (3/3/11)

That article has to be a hoax. If women brewed, how would the household chores ever get done ? :lol:


----------



## Rurik (3/3/11)

toper1 said:


> A simple study of historical brewing will show anyone that women brewsters were quite the norm ,if not the main brewers, of ales/beers,certainly in Egypt and England.Making bread and making beer are /were combined activities in these cultures .It's only been in relatively modern times that it became a male dominated business activity.More power to the Ladies as far as i'm concerned, great to see more of them getting involved in the hobby/craft again .Geez Nick,i hope that comment was in jest,or i pity any woman you form a relationship with,when you grow up.




Umm yes and no all at the same time. Talking in huge genaralities (meaning in this case the exception proves the rule) when ever a craft has moved from being a domestic thing done on a small scale for personal/very local comsumption into a good for trade done on a larg scale it tends to move from being done by women to being done by men. This applys all over the shope, my favourite example is a viking grave find whear a Man was buried with what would be considered a commerical loom.


----------



## Margrethe (3/3/11)

I agree with Rurik. 

With the research I've done about brewing (wanted to know if I should perhaps don a Monks habit LOL) in medieval times I found that with brewing and bread making (as the two were inter-related ala Yeast) that it was usually in households/on properties where it was women, but in cities/larger towns/taverns it was usually the men who brewed and baked.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/3/11)

Margrethe said:


> I've brewed a few kit beers, but nothing swanky- they did turn out bloody good though- I don't usually drink beer- but I was happy to drink my own!
> 
> I'd like to learn a lot more, but just don't have the funds, nor the space for a big sexy set up like a lot of the boys- so I'm limited to kit brews and hand me down gear mostly.
> 
> ...



BIAB - cheap and space-effective to get into All Grain. I still don't have a big setup, as there is just not enough room for it, nor the funds to pour into it.

I did splash out on an esky for a mash tun from ebay, but it was still pretty cheap.

I looked at all the bling, got overwhelmed and stuck to extract brewing. I wish AHB had been around back then (and the proponents of BIAB methods), I'd have done AG a lot sooner.

Goomba


----------



## HoppingMad (3/3/11)

There's a bunch of female AHB members I believe, wonderwoman, braufrau, sandy. Was good to see a few at ANHC 2010, but yeah would be good to get more input from the ladies. The thing I'm finding socially is a resurgence in interest in cider for consumption from girls, some of them simply don't like beer. But if we could get a few starting out on ciders, maybe we could convert them to the dark side h34r: 

In commercials Sam Fuss from Blackrock is a standout in Melbourne, and in the US you have a gal brewing at New Belgium Brewery (see cover of recent BYO mag), The UK there's a well known brewery in the Orkney Isles with a gal knocking out decent brews there too. Name escapes me but she's a 'canny blonde hair lassie' as they er, say it in that part of the world.

Hopper.


----------



## Sinfathisar (3/3/11)

HoppingMad said:


> The thing I'm finding socially is a resurgence in interest in cider for consumption from girls, some of them simply don't like beer. But if we could get a few starting out on ciders, maybe we could convert them to the dark side h34r:
> 
> Hopper.



Funny you should say that Hopper - I brew the apple cider and the ginger beer for the hubby and the beer for me - trying to convert _him_ to the darkside LOL


----------



## geoffd (7/3/11)

You lot have competition comming.
3yo & first stir of the mash paddle
on tasting the mash of the belgian pale ale; the analysis was mmmmm yuuuummmy  






Brewsterette extrordinaire!


----------



## Margrethe (7/3/11)

Awesome!! Mini Brewster! 

I should teach my 13 yr old to make her own non-alco ginger beer.  Why not, I'm teaching her to sew and cook and make soap. Might as well add brewing to the mix!


----------



## Leigh (7/3/11)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='746900' date='Mar 2 2011, 09:18 PM']The author of the article should have included Jess from Hunter Beer Company in the Hunter Valley. One of the great lady brewers emerging in the industry. And she does have the added bragging rights of brewing an AIBA Gold Medal winning beer.

Booz[/quote]

The article was based on a women in brewing forum on Friday in Melbourne...there are plenty of other professional female brewers who could have been included, but it was only the ones at the forum that were.


----------



## HoppingMad (7/3/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> Funny you should say that Hopper - I brew the apple cider and the ginger beer for the hubby and the beer for me - trying to convert _him_ to the darkside LOL



:blink: Wow. He drinks the cider and ginger beer? Amazing. Goes to show everyone's tastes are different! Have tried out making a few ciders myself, using a mate's Breville juicer. Trouble is after 5 garbage bags of apples the appliance tends to smoke! Reckon the faster you convert hubby to beer the better. Cider making seems like a lot of work if you make it from scratch.

Cheers  Hopper.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/3/11)

Margrethe said:


> Awesome!! Mini Brewster!
> 
> I should teach my 13 yr old to make her own non-alco ginger beer.  Why not, I'm teaching her to sew and cook and make soap. Might as well add brewing to the mix!




... you mean you can taech 13 year olds something ?????? I had five and I doubt very much you could teach them anything


----------



## barls (7/3/11)

we all know fatz is a lady brewer after all. be it a big and hairy one but still a lady


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/3/11)

barls said:


> we all know fatz is a lady brewer after all. be it a big and hairy one but still a lady





Hey, you're the little hairy guy who adds fruit to his beer.


----------



## barls (7/3/11)

your the one i brew them for.
well there are other. liquid panty remover they be. you just wait for the july case swap.


----------



## brett mccluskey (7/3/11)

Father Jack said:


> You lot have competition comming.
> 3yo & first stir of the mash paddle
> on tasting the mash of the belgian pale ale; the analysis was mmmmm yuuuummmy
> 
> ...


And when they throw a mean dart, they'll be even more credit to the Emerald Isle :drinks:


----------



## goomboogo (7/3/11)

Father Jack said:


> You lot have competition comming.
> 3yo & first stir of the mash paddle
> on tasting the mash of the belgian pale ale; the analysis was mmmmm yuuuummmy
> 
> ...



I would really hate to see her slip on that stool and pull the pot off the stove.


----------



## geoffd (8/3/11)

goomboogo said:


> I would really hate to see her slip on that stool and pull the pot off the stove.



Ha ha Toper, she's already got a magnetic dartboard on the fridge. Had to get it to stop her asking to use my darts.

Goomboogo, thanks for your concern, this is the mash at about 67 degrees, so no boil splatters, strike water heated with element, so cooker top is still cool, the mash alone excluding the pot is actually about 20% heavier than her & very steady, the stool has a rubberized grip surface, & she only got to hold the mash paddle for the photo, not actually attempting to stir the mash. No I dont endorse child labour / slave labour (unless it's free). I appreciate what you're saying though.

Perhaps I should have added, "performed by a professional brewster; dont try this at home, kids"


----------



## hsb (8/3/11)

I remember Patsy from Wigan (featured on Oz and James Drink to Britain), knocking out locally famous cask ales in commercial quantities from her mother-in-laws garage, proper fn brewing that!
http://prospectbrewery.org.uk/index.php?op...ge&Itemid=1

Even the hops are girls.


----------



## taj (11/3/11)

HoppingMad said:


> There's a bunch of female AHB members I believe, wonderwoman, braufrau, sandy. Was good to see a few at ANHC 2010, but yeah would be good to get more input from the ladies. The thing I'm finding socially is a resurgence in interest in cider for consumption from girls, some of them simply don't like beer. But if we could get a few starting out on ciders, maybe we could convert them to the dark side h34r:
> 
> In commercials Sam Fuss from Blackrock is a standout in Melbourne, and in the US you have a gal brewing at New Belgium Brewery (see cover of recent BYO mag), The UK there's a well known brewery in the Orkney Isles with a gal knocking out decent brews there too. Name escapes me but she's a 'canny blonde hair lassie' as they er, say it in that part of the world.
> 
> Hopper.



Stop it, Hopper your making me blush  



The article in the age was for the "Victorian Women of beer" show that was on last Friday night. It was a bloody fantastic night filled with Beer, laughter and song!
If anyone had the chance to make it I'd love to hear your thoughts on how the night was for you?



On another note.... yes I have been neglecting my post on AHB and I must be punished!!  it just been a bloody busy time of the year!! why don't we gather a bunch of AHB'ers and catch up over a few beers??


----------



## manticle (11/3/11)

It's called a case swap and you should come.


----------



## michael_aussie (11/3/11)

ekul said:


> I'm not surprised by this article at all. My little sis and her (sexy 18yo) friends know far more about beer than what i did at that age. ......


Please post photos of sister and friends.... with or without beer....


----------



## philw (13/3/11)

that is good to see 

here is my little helper


----------

